# UMass/Dartmouth Police Officers (3)



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*University Police Officers (3)*
University of Massachusetts - Dartmouth 
in Dartmouth, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 02/10/2022
*Application Due:* 02/28/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

*GENERAL STATEMENT OF DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:*
Patrols the buildings and grounds and adjacent areas of a State educational institution and enforces State laws as well as rules and regulations of the institution; performs related work as required. Protects safety and security of the UMD population and property.
*SUPERVISION RECEIVED (Name and title of person from whom incumbent receives direction):*
Works under the direct supervision of an employee of a higher grade who assigns and reviews work for proper performance and conformance with instructions, rules, and regulations.
*DIRECT REPORTING STAFF: *
None 
*THEIR STAFF:*
None
*DETAILED STATEMENT OF DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:*

Patrols the buildings and grounds of the institution at regular intervals and guards against trespass, theft, and damage to property.
Maintains order among visitors and students, directs traffic, issues motor vehicle citations, and enforces the parking regulations of the institution.
Exercises police powers in the detection and apprehension of law violators, investigates accidents and complaints, and patrols roads of the institution.
Serves court summons, testifies in various courts, and gives expert testimony if qualified.
Performs police duties at plays, dances, or at other educational institutional functions.
Protects other areas of a State educational institution such as dormitories, resident dining areas, etc.
Prepares reports on investigations conducted and noteworthy incidents occurring during tours of duty.
Provides First Responder First Aid and Cardiopulmonary Resuscitation when required, and provides for the safe transportation of injured or sick persons to the nearest medical facility.
Performs police functions over the National Law Enforcement Telecommunications system computer network.
Assist Municipal police, State police and other police agencies as requested.
Performs other related work as required.
*MINIMUM ENTRANCE REQUIREMENTS:*
Must have completed a minimum of 60 credits or hold an Associate's Degree from an accredited college or university, or must have completed 2 years of military service related to this position.
*QUALIFICATIONS REQUIRED AT HIRE (List knowledge, skills, abilities):*

Knowledge of the principles and correct usage of the English language including grammar, punctuation, and spelling. Ability to give oral instructions in a precise, understandable manner.
Ability to establish and maintain harmonious working relationships with others.
Ability to deal tactfully with others.
Ability to interact with people who are under physical and/or emotional stress.
Ability to communicate effectively in oral expression.
Ability to maintain a calm manner in stressful and emergency situations.
Ability to make decisions and act quickly in dangerous or emergency situations.
Ability to exercise discretion in handling confidential information.
Ability to exercise sound judgment.
Ability to establish rapport with others.
Ability to follow oral and written instructions.
Ability to motivate others.
Ability to prepare general reports.
Ability to maintain accurate records.
Ability to use proper grammar, punctuation and spelling.
Ability to read, write and comprehend the English language.
Ability to work accurately with names, numbers, codes and/or symbols.
Ability to explain the provisions of the laws, rules, and regulations governing assigned unit activities.
Ability to perform arithmetical computations with speed and accuracy (addition, subtraction, multiplication and division). Ability to accurately record information provided orally.
Ability to gather information through questioning individuals.
Ability to conduct interviews.
Ability to gather information by examining records and documents.
Ability to assemble items of information in accordance with established procedure.
Ability to utilize investigative techniques to obtain information.
Ability to understand and explain the laws, rules and regulations governing assigned unit activities.
Ability to explain the provisions of the laws, rules, regulations, procedures, guidelines, policies and standards governing assigned unit activities.
Ability to establish rapport with persons from different ethnic, cultural and/or economic backgrounds.
Ability to analyze and determine the applicability of data, to draw conclusions and to make appropriate recommendations.
Ability to operate a motor vehicle.
Ability to coordinate the efforts of others in accomplishing assigned work objectives.
Ability to gather information through observing individuals.
Ability to give written instructions in a precise, understandable manner.
Ability to lift heavy objects or persons.
Ability to adapt to varying work situations.
Ability to stand and/or walk for prolonged periods of time.
Physical stamina and endurance
*Additional Information:
Department:* University Police Department
*No. of Positions*-3
*Internal/External*-X
*State-Funded*-X
*Salary:* IBPO Salary Range
*Hours:* TBD
*Grade: *-15
*Union:* IBPO
*Benefits*: Benefits at UMass Dartmouth
*For more information about the Police Department navigate here: *University Police Department.
*QUALIFICATIONS ACQUIRED ON JOB (List knowledges, skills, abilities):*

Knowledge of the types and uses of agency forms.
Knowledge of the laws, rules, regulations, policies, procedures, guidelines, specifications and standards governing assigned unit activities.
Knowledge of the geographic composition of the assigned work area.
Knowledge of the applications of electronic data processing in police work.
Knowledge of the types and uses of fire fighting equipment such as hoses, nozzles, etc.
Knowledge of the methods and techniques of fire fighting.
Knowledge of the types and causes of fires.
Knowledge of the proper telephone procedures for making and receiving agency calls.
Knowledge of the types and availability of public and private organizations for providing health care services. Knowledge of the provisions of the state laws governing administrative hearings.
Knowledge of the laws, rules, and court decisions governing the presentation and admissibility of evidence.
Knowledge of rescue methods used in firefighting.
Knowledge of the laws, rules and regulations governing arrest, search and seizure.
Skill in operating fingerprint equipment
Skill in using fire fighting apparatus such as extinguishers, etc.
Knowledge of interviewing techniques.
Knowledge of investigative techniques.
Knowledge of the standard methods for identifying and preserving evidence.
Knowledge of the safety practices and procedures followed in the use of firearms.
Knowledge of the types and symptoms of mental and/or emotional disorders.
Knowledge of the procedures followed in courtroom proceedings.
Knowledge of the terminology used in police work.
Knowledge of the principles and practices of police administration.
Knowledge of the standard methods used in fingerprint classification and identification.
Knowledge of the methods of general report writing.
Knowledge of the standard police procedures and techniques followed in foot and auto patrols.
Knowledge of the techniques used in police surveillance work.
Knowledge of the standard police methods used in collecting and preserving evidence.
Knowledge of the fundamentals of criminal investigation.
Knowledge of the terminology used in law enforcement work.
Knowledge of the types and uses of fire protection equipment such as fire alarms and sprinkler systems.
Knowledge of the types and application of emergency medical procedures such as cardiopulmonary resuscitation. Knowledge of the terminology, codes and standard abbreviations used in connection with radio communication. Knowledge of the methods and procedures followed in the security of buildings and property.
Knowledge of the standards procedures followed in operating fixed radio communications equipment.
Knowledge of the methods and techniques of vehicular and pedestrian traffic control.
Knowledge of the types and uses of equipment used in vehicular and pedestrian traffic control.
Knowledge of the standard methods and techniques of crowd management and riot control.
Knowledge of the methods followed in the care and maintenance of firearms.
Knowledge of the procedures and techniques used in transportation of prisoners.
Knowledge of the types and uses of devices used in restraining prisoners.
Knowledge of lifesaving techniques.
Knowledge of police inspection techniques.
Knowledge of clerical office practices and procedures including office record keeping.
Knowledge of the types and availability of public and private organizations for providing medical and legal services.
Skill in the use of firearms and other tactical weapons and devices used in police work such as riot batons, handcuffs, etc.
Skill in operating motor vehicles at high speeds.
Skill in operating facsimile transmitting equipment.
Skill in using emergency medical equipment such as oxygen masks, resuscitators, etc.
Ability to explain the procedures, guidelines, policies and standards governing assigned unit activities.
Ability to recognize in others the types and symptoms of mental and/or emotional disorders.
Ability to read and interpret legal documents such as court decisions, briefs, court opinions, etc.
Ability to read and interpret such documents as maps, charts, building, plans, etc.
Ability to prepare and use charts, graphs and tables.
*LICENSE AND/OR CERTIFICATION REQUIREMENTS:*

Must be able to successfully complete or have completed a full-time Municipal Police Academy Certification or, be able to obtain a waiver from the Massachusetts Criminal Justice Training Committee before being considered. Intermittent, Reserve Academy or SSPO do not qualify.
Possess a valid driver's license.
Possess a Class A license to carry a firearm at the time of appointment and throughout employment.
*ENVIRONMENTAL DEMANDS:*
Ability to work at any hour and in all weather conditions or hazardous environments.
*MENTAL REQUIREMENTS:*
Proficiency in all phases of duties performed. Must demonstrate logical, effective problem-solving ability. Must be able to provide credible testimony in a court of law.
*PHYSICAL REQUIREMENTS:*

Driving-Frequent
Walking-Frequent
Running-Frequent
Standing-Frequent
Stooping-Occasional
Climbing-Occasional
Crouching-Occasional
Pushing-Occasional
Jumping Over-Occasional
Pulling-Occasional
Carrying-Occasional
Reaching above head-Occasional
Lifting/Carrying (100lbs.)-Occasional
Lowering-Occasional
Hand-wrist and elbow motion-Occasional
Grasping-Occasional
Holding-Occasional
Near Vision-Frequent
Far Vision-Frequent
Color Vision-Frequent
Peripheral Vision-Frequent
Depth Perception-Frequent
Adjust focus-Frequent
Talking-Frequent
Hearing-Frequent
Smell-Occasional
*Frequency Key (hours per day):* Never = 0 hours; Rare = up to 1 hour; Occasional = 1 to 3 hours; Frequent = 3 to 6 hours; Constant = 6 to 7 ½ hours.
Good physical condition and vision, ability to hear and speak and full use of arms and legs. The employee may occasionally be required to physically subdue combative subjects and must maintain a level of physical ability accordingly. Must be able to demonstrate fitness for duty as determined by physiological tests.
Successfully complete an in-house 6-week field training program.
*TOOLS AND EQUIPMENT USED:*
Must be proficient in the operation and safety procedures of all equipment utilized by the University Police Department necessary to perform assigned tasks. Requires sufficient hand, eye, arm coordination and strength to physically restrain an adult and to operate a firearm.

*REMARKS* - Incumbent must be a US Citizen; satisfy all statutory requirements including but not limited to passing a physical fitness test, drug test, medical examination including a psychological component; background test/screening and must not have been convicted of a felony.
Applicants must be authorized for employment in the U.S. on a full-time basis. Employment-based visa sponsorship not available.
Effective September 27, 2021, UMass Dartmouth requires that all members of the campus community are fully vaccinated against Covid-19 and provide proof of vaccination. Additionally, all members of the campus community must obtain a Covid-19 booster shot by January 21, 2022 and provide proof when requested. Individuals who are not yet eligible to receive a booster shot must obtain one within 30 days from the date they become eligible.
_*If you require ADA Accommodations for this exam, please contact our Benefits office immediately after applying for and paying for the exam. You may call 508-999-8045 to get the process started. We are happy to help, however, we need enough time verify medical necessity.*_
*Special Instructions to Applicants:*
To apply please submit a letter of interest, current resume and the contact information for three professional references. 
In order to take the exam, you must *pay online*. There is a $25.00 fee. For details regarding the exam, navigate here Exam Details.
The deadline for INTERNAL applicants is February 18, 2022.
The deadline for EXTERNAL applicants is February 28, 2022.
University of Massachusetts Dartmouth wholeheartedly supports and encourages the development of action programs designed to promote the employment and advancement of women, Blacks, Latino, Asians, Native Americans, persons with disabilities, and Vietnam-era Veterans as a means of assuring compliance with the provisions of campus Affirmative Action plans.
The University firmly supports the concept of equal opportunity without regard to an individual's race, color, age, religion, gender, sexual orientation, national origin, disability, or veteran status as it applies to his/her employment, admission to or participation in the University's programs and activities, provision of services, and selection of vendors who provide services or products to the University


----------

